# Xorg findet Grafikkarte nicht

## ConiKost

Hallo,

da leider sich meine SSD verabschiedet hat, musste ich mein Gentoo auf dem Notebook neuinstallieren..

Ich hab das Problem, dass Xorg nicht will.. gemäß Log heißt es, dass der die Grafikkarte einfach nicht finden kann..

```

[ 13403.737]

X.Org X Server 1.14.3

Release Date: 2013-09-12

[ 13403.737] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[ 13403.737] Build Operating System: Linux 3.11.1-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[ 13403.737] Current Operating System: Linux Serenity 3.11.1-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Sep 22 16:18:14 CEST 2013 x86_64

[ 13403.737] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-3.11.1-gentoo root=/dev/sda5 ro acpi_osi=Linux clocksource=hpet coretemp.tjmax=105 home=/dev/sda6 i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 intel_iommu=off nf_conntrack.nf_conntrack_helper=0 pcie_aspm=force rootfstype=ext4 swap=/dev/sda7

[ 13403.737] Build Date: 16 September 2013  06:20:09PM

[ 13403.737]

[ 13403.737] Current version of pixman: 0.30.2

[ 13403.737]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[ 13403.737] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[ 13403.737] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Sep 22 21:32:36 2013

[ 13403.738] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[ 13403.738] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[ 13403.738] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[ 13403.738] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[ 13403.738] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[ 13403.738] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[ 13403.738] (==) Automatically adding devices

[ 13403.738] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[ 13403.738] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[ 13403.738] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[ 13403.738]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 13403.738] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[ 13403.738]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 13403.738] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[ 13403.738]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 13403.738] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[ 13403.738]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 13403.738] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[ 13403.738]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 13403.738] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[ 13403.738]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 13403.738] (==) FontPath set to:

[ 13403.738] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[ 13403.738] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[ 13403.738] (II) Loader magic: 0x84ac20

[ 13403.738] (II) Module ABI versions:

[ 13403.738]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[ 13403.738]    X.Org Video Driver: 14.1

[ 13403.738]    X.Org XInput driver : 19.1

[ 13403.738]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[ 13403.739] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[ 13403.741] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:17aa:20e4 rev 7, Mem @ 0xf3000000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

[ 13403.741] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a43:17aa:20e4 rev 7, Mem @ 0xf2900000/1048576

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[ 13403.741] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[ 13403.742] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[ 13403.742] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[ 13403.742] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[ 13403.742] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[ 13403.742] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[ 13403.742] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 13403.742]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.0.0

[ 13403.742]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[ 13403.742] (==) AIGLX enabled

[ 13403.742] Loading extension GLX

[ 13403.742] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[ 13403.742] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 1

[ 13403.742] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 2

[ 13403.742] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 3

[ 13403.742] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 4

[ 13403.742] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[ 13403.742] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[ 13403.742] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[ 13403.742] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 13403.742]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 2.99.901

[ 13403.742]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[ 13403.742]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[ 13403.742] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[ 13403.743] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[ 13403.743] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[ 13403.743] (II) Unloading vesa

[ 13403.743] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 13403.743] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[ 13403.743] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module modesetting

[ 13403.743] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[ 13403.743] (II) Unloading modesetting

[ 13403.743] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 13403.743] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[ 13403.743] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[ 13403.743] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[ 13403.743] (II) Unloading fbdev

[ 13403.743] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 13403.743] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

        i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

        915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

        Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

        GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, HD Graphics,

        HD Graphics 2000, HD Graphics 3000, HD Graphics 2500,

        HD Graphics 4000, HD Graphics P4000, HD Graphics 4600,

        HD Graphics 5000, HD Graphics P4600/P4700, Iris(TM) Graphics 5100,

        HD Graphics 4400, HD Graphics 4200, Iris(TM) Pro Graphics 5200

[ 13403.744] (--) using VT number 7

[ 13403.747] (EE) No devices detected.

[ 13403.747] (EE)

Fatal server error:

[ 13403.747] (EE) no screens found(EE)

[ 13403.748] (EE)

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

[ 13403.748] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[ 13403.748] (EE)

```

Im Kernel ist jedenfalls alles ok, laut dmesg findet er die Karte:

```

[    1.097201] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel GM45 Chipset

[    1.097357] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 2097152K total, 262144K mappable

[    1.099807] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 32768K stolen memory

[    1.099973] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[    1.929280] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    2.786904] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

```

Mesa und der Treiber sind mit folgenden Optionen kompiliert:

```

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-9.2.0  USE="classic egl gallium nptl xorg xvmc -bindist -debug -gbm -gles1 -gles2 -llvm -opencl -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -vdpau -wayland -xa" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" VIDEO_CARDS="intel (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.901  USE="dri sna udev uxa xvmc -glamor" 0 kB

```

Jemand eine Idee, wieso der Treiber die Karte nicht finden will?

----------

## Christian99

```
[ 13403.739] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[ 13403.741] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:17aa:20e4 rev 7, Mem @ 0xf3000000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

[ 13403.741] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a43:17aa:20e4 rev 7, Mem @ 0xf2900000/1048576 
```

Dieser teil sieht für mich aus, als ob die Grafikkarte gefunden wird. Üblicherweise gehört das device der Gruppe Video, und du musst in dieser Gruppe sein, um darauf zugreifen zu können. Kannst du das mal überprüfen?

```
ls -l /dev/dri/card0
```

 um die gruppe zu sehen

----------

## ConiKost

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ 13403.739] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)
> 
> ...

 

Mein Benutzer ist in der Gruppe video. Aber das sollte eigentlich egal sein. Ich führe aktuell als Benutzer root "startx" aus.. an den Rechten sollte es also nicht liegen?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue,

sind diese "i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 intel_iommu=off" Kernelzeilen-Parameter wirklich noch nötig? Im Zweifel teste es mal ohne.

----------

## ConiKost

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue,
> 
> sind diese "i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 intel_iommu=off" Kernelzeilen-Parameter wirklich noch nötig? Im Zweifel teste es mal ohne.

 

Ohne i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 bessert sich leider auch nichts.. kommt genau der selbe Fehler.

intel_iommu=off brauch ich aber zwingend, da sonst meine Netzwerkkarte nach einer Weile nicht mehr funktioniert.. (da gibts ein großes Kernel Bugticket. Leider ein Fehler in der Hardware)

----------

## deranonyme

Könnte ein ähnliches Problem wie bei mir sein. Ich hatte die Wahl mit eingeschalteter IOMMU USB und Netzwerk zu haben, aber keine "nvidia" Grafik, nur Framebuffer. Oder mit ausgeschalteter IOMMU kein Netzwerk und USB, dafür war aber der "nvidia" Treiber okay. Die Lösung was amd_iommu=soft. Gibt es einen vergleichbaren Parameter bei Intel?

Frank

----------

## ConiKost

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> Könnte ein ähnliches Problem wie bei mir sein. Ich hatte die Wahl mit eingeschalteter IOMMU USB und Netzwerk zu haben, aber keine "nvidia" Grafik, nur Framebuffer. Oder mit ausgeschalteter IOMMU kein Netzwerk und USB, dafür war aber der "nvidia" Treiber okay. Die Lösung was amd_iommu=soft. Gibt es einen vergleichbaren Parameter bei Intel?
> 
> Frank

 

Ist mir nicht bekannt. Hab aber jetzt mal einen Test mit intel_iommu=soft zum Spaß probiert bzw. auch ganz ohne.. hat sich nur nichts geändert. X will weiterhin nicht   :Sad: 

----------

## yuhu

Morgen,

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="intel (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi -vmware"

 

Reicht hier intel aus?

----------

## ConiKost

 *yuhu wrote:*   

> Morgen,
> 
>  *Quote:*   VIDEO_CARDS="intel (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi -vmware" 
> 
> Reicht hier intel aus?

 

Dürfte egal sein:

```

        if ! use video_cards_i915 && \

            ! use video_cards_i965; then

            driver_enable video_cards_intel i915 i965

        fi

```

Aber selbst, wenn ich mit VIDEO_CARDS"=intel i915 i965" kompiliere, scheitert es :/

----------

